# Help Me Fsc Repeater



## Ayesha Noor (Oct 22, 2013)

recently i got extremely got low marks in first years though i got 970 in marks but i sucked fsc part 1 badly  and i failed in one of the subject just want to ask you guys that can i now repeat first year as a whole ?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Ayesha Noor said:


> recently i got extremely got low marks in first years though i got 970 in marks but i sucked fsc part 1 badly  and i failed in one of the subject just want to ask you guys that can i now repeat first year as a whole ?


how is that even possible?
how can u score 970 in fsc, if u got any less than 450 in first year?!

elaborate kindly


----------



## maida malik (Oct 2, 2013)

Ayesha Noor said:


> recently i got extremely got low marks in first years though i got 970 in marks but i sucked fsc part 1 badly  and i failed in one of the subject just want to ask you guys that can i now repeat first year as a whole ?


i think what you are trying to say is that you got 970 in matric,if i am not wrong..
yes you can repeat first year...but you,ll have to give the supply exams fr the subject you flunked in


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

You'll have to first take the second year exams in May 2014. After clearing them you'll have to take the supply exam of the subject you failed in around September.
After that you are free to repeat the entire FSc part 1 if you want. You can also only repeat some subjects, but of both parts 1 and 2. These repeat exams will be in May 2015.
However you can not repeat anything before you take the part 2 exams.

So my advice to you would be that relax and start over again. Work very hard in part 2 and forget about part 1 for now. Try to score as high as you can in second year. Then after clearing that, repeat part 1.


----------

